# Good milking area, clean and efficient



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

We had a small camper for sale (21 ft) and then I had a brain wave. We turned it into a milk room and milking is easier and cleaner for me now. We only took out the bench seats and table - put a stanchion there. Moved the table to the end of the camper by the fold out bed which put it right beside the sink. The stove got a board over it and became more counter. The fold up bed (like a sofa) is my catch all for lots of stuff and a place to sit to do fecal tests at the table and keep notes etc. A hose hook up for water and a very heavy duty electrical connection and it was all set. My husband did end up taking the tires off and boxing in around the camper as the babies hid under there. 
Another big plus is a place for everything. The fridge works great and all meds are in one place. That was also a big plus because we don't have to look for things anymore. 
The bathroom is my milking machine wash up place and the pump is there with a hose running out under the door to the stanchion area. 
There are some pictures of it on my webpage windingrvrfarm .com 
This makes a great milk room and used campers are pretty reasonable. A really great addition to our barn area.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Sounds great! I went to your site but I'd love to see more pics of your set up!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's awesome!!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

If it isn't pouring tomorrow I will try and take some pictures and post them here.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Finally got some pictures and there was too much to say so I added a page to my website with pictures and showing what all we did. Check it out there -and good luck with a great milk room if you decide to try this also. Works really great for us.

windingrvrfarm.com


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Forgot to mention that I use a small oil heater on lowest setting to keep the camper warm in the winter. Deluxe milking.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

That was brilliant! So cool!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

LOVE the whole set up. Your website is lovely and your pics and descriptions of the milking set up were great!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I finally got back around to this thread. I love your set-up!!! Sweet camper!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you - we love spoiling our flock also I think. They hate the rain so bad - hubby got the walk way to the trailer totally covered yesterday. Today we spent time repairing the buck fence. Had to separate the little boys and the big guy better. He was bashing the fence between them and tore it up quite a bit. Now he is sulking - two strands of hot wire on the fences.


----------

